# First flask- is this mold?



## Sloths<3orchids (Apr 16, 2021)

Hi, this is my first time trying a flask. It just arrived and I’m trying to figure out if it’s mold that I’m seeing in the flask on the agar and if I should be concerned. It looks like the seller opened the flask to add some sort of cotton batting for shipping but I’m worried about the health of the plants. Thoughts?


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Apr 16, 2021)

Many if not most sellers these days open the flask to add some type of material in there to keep the plants from getting bruised in shipping. Once they are received they should be removed from the flask immediately as the inside of that flask is no longer a sterile envirmont. If there is mold a quick rinse will most likely take care of it at this point. If you don't mind me asking where are you located, whom sold the flask and what plants are in the flask? Almost looks like a mini flask to me.


----------



## orchid527 (Apr 16, 2021)

Your flask is contaminated. You will have to pot out the plants. Just rinse them off and they should be fine. Mike


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 17, 2021)

as above. Out today!


----------



## Justin (Apr 17, 2021)

Deflask immediately.


----------



## Sloths<3orchids (Apr 18, 2021)

Thanks for the advice! I potted them out and tried my best to rinse them as thoroughly as possible when I took them out of the flask (easier said than done). I’m keeping an eye on them for fungus, rot, etc. let me know if you have any advice for handling or proactively treating potential infections. Thanks, everyone!


----------

